# Best of a Brony Convention Concert, Best Video on the Internet Content



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 10, 2013)

Talk about a party


----------



## flexkill (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 10, 2013)

I didn't watch the video, but that gif is killing me.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 10, 2013)

It's like Arkham Asylum without the violence. That's some bizarre shit right there.


Rev.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 10, 2013)

There was a surprising lack of fedoras.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 10, 2013)

As a brony myself, I have to say that this is retarded. 

I try to distance myself from this sort of thing.

:EDIT: Where the hell did that gif come from? It's great.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 10, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> As a brony myself, I have to say that this is retarded.
> 
> I try to distance myself from this sort of thing.
> 
> :EDIT: Where the hell did that gif come from? It's great.



Pretty sure it's from a WWE game haha


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Sicarius (Jul 10, 2013)

I had to sit next to a brony while waiting in line for the last panel at RTX this last weekend.

It took everything in my power not to rage when he said, "I just need to get Flutter Shy now.." and then proceeded to yell "Friendship is Magic!" at a bunch of other bronies.

I can't tell you how hard it was for me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 10, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> As a brony myself,


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


>



Greatest gif ever.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Pretty sure it's from a WWE game haha


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 10, 2013)

Saw this on /v/ the other day(yeah im 13 DEAL WIT IT). I would legitimately go to one of these just for the sake of it. Being in Alabama makes this kind of hard since our daddies taught us not to be ashamed of our dicks.

edit: the guy with the Servbot mask is the reason MML3 got cancelled


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 10, 2013)

Bronies are making me feel cool to be a Trekkie.


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> Bronies are making me feel cool to be a Trekkie.



Life should make you feel cool to be a Trekkie.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 10, 2013)

^ but most people still give me the crazy eye when I tell them how many times I've gone through the tng seasons.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 10, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> ^ but most people still give me the crazy eye when I tell them how many times I've gone through the tng seasons.



Dude, Star Trek is plain f*cking awesome.  Huuuge Trek fan myself though I've never gone to any conventions and I don't speak Klingon LOL, though I do speak some German so that's a good substitute .


Rev.


----------



## Curt (Jul 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 
Too ....ing funny.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 10, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


>



 I enjoy the show. Sue me.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 10, 2013)

Bronies....


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## vilk (Jul 11, 2013)

it's ok to assume that there is something intrinsically wrong or defective in the mind of a brony, either physically or just emotionally, right? Every one of them tries to deny it or play it off like 'hey man i just _enjoy_ it ok?', but I think it would be safe to admit that the vast majority in this group have some kind of bestiality complex, or gender issues, or some kind of actually mental retardation or autism, or had some kind of traumatic childhood where their father beat them every morning noon and night and the only way for them to escape is to watch some tv show marketed toward early elementary school aged girls? I'm not trying to make fun, but since there are some actual bronies on this site, I'm not calling you retarded and what's your official take on the group as a whole? I'm spot on, right? How many in the group do you think actually don't like the show but are just unable to make friends so they use it as some method of meeting people who also have no friends due to aforementioned reasons?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> ^ but most people still give me the crazy eye when I tell them how many times I've gone through the tng seasons.



Kill them with fire.


----------



## Nile (Jul 11, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> it's ok to assume that there is something intrinsically wrong or defective in the mind of a brony, either physically or just emotionally, right? Every one of them tries to deny it or play it off like 'hey man i just _enjoy_ it ok?', but I think it would be safe to admit that the vast majority in this group have some kind of bestiality complex, or gender issues, *or some kind of actually mental retardation or autism, or had some kind of traumatic childhood where their father beat them every morning noon and night and the only way for them to escape is to watch some tv show marketed toward early elementary school aged girls?* I'm not trying to make fun, but since there are some actual bronies on this site, I'm not calling you retarded and what's your official take on the group as a whole? I'm spot on, right? How many in the group do you think actually don't like the show but are just unable to make friends so they use it as some method of meeting people who also have no friends due to aforementioned reasons?



I'm just going to go ahead and call BS on the bold.


----------



## vilk (Jul 11, 2013)

Why?

Hey I'm sorry about that sounding offensive, that wasn't my aim. It's just that, to me, someone looking in on the whole situation, logically I would *guess* that there's something "wrong" with a lot of these dudes. And when it comes to what's wrong-- that's where I'm at a loss. obviously "wrong" isn't a really good word to use, but I'm sort of like at a loss for what to say in place of it. "Defected" so to speak. Not that we're all not defected in our own ways...

Has there ever been a post of a brony who's been analyzed by a professional psychologist/psychiatrist? I'd be interested to hear what someone who has some amount of knowledge/training would say about.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2013)

You're getting too deep with this. They are Yu-Gi-Oh table kids who like a trendy cartoon about magical horses. Nothing more.

I'm sure some have issues, but I'm also sure some musician's have issues. I'm sure some psychiatrist's have issues as well. We're human after all.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 11, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> I'm sure some have issues, but I'm also sure some musician's have issues. I'm sure some psychiatrist's have issues as well. We're human after all.



I'm pretty sure most musicians have issues, after all, artistic expression often comes from a desire to escape. I'll admit to being bipolar and a manic depressant, but music is what keeps me sane. I may not understand their reasoning, but if this helps our brony friends escape whatever issues they have, who am I to judge? It's their escape just as music and poetry is mine. I doubt they would judge me, so what right do I have to judge them?


----------



## Datura (Jul 11, 2013)

I think they're just delusional, if everyone on earth ceased to exist except for them, they wouldn't continue to watch the show I think.

EDIT: I meant if a single brony was left, not the group.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 11, 2013)

bah! 95% of them are just normal people,but that other 5%.... 


but the MEME's are freaking funny


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

What's a flutter shy? That sounds like something you may develop in your colon as you age...

@Don Vito - Craziness is an interesting phenomenon... I feel like for some sanity is just the ability to laugh at another form of crazy...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

My best friend is a brony. He's a cool dude, but I really don't want anything to do with MLP  But whatever floats anyone's boats 

EDIT: YEAH, 666th post! My avatar is okay with this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I'm going to preface this by mentioning that as a child I had toys designated for both boys and girls...

I had GI Joes, X-Men (and various other Marvel based action figures); toy guns; guitars; Barbies and a buncha the random shit that plastic rich bitch had; an Easy Bake Oven; a chemistry set; weird little art kits with colorful cotton balls doilies (sp?),etc; and even a few of these little multi-colored ponies... 

I can understand a child be fascinated with almost anything--particularly something brightly colored like that.

What I don't understand is where this whole "brony" craze came from. Is it a buncha dudes that just never stopped liking this stuff but were always too afraid to say it until the internet came out and one anonymous dude decided to admit that he was still all about that shit?

Is it a big joke one dude on the internet made and now everyone that's hopped on the brony bandwagon is being trolled?

I'm kind of confused... 

I find it a bit weird even when girls are still into shit like this after a certain point in life... It's one thing if it's something you do with your kids, but if that's just how you roll, it makes me wonder what went wrong in your childhood that you seem stuck there to this degree...


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 11, 2013)

Whoa dere. Theyre just people who like a dumb cartoon an take it way too seriously, nothing wrong with it. Its just ridiculously cringeworthy and hilarious. Theyre not all mentally retarded or autistic, some of them could be. But im sure some metal guitarists are also autistic. Just think that guy up there ^ a couple posts above me is taking his brony hate as seriously some brony's take mlp.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 11, 2013)

Before this gets locked up......the brony thing started on 4chan. Nerds ran with it. Some people enjoyed it. Some did not. That's about it.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2013)

The Internet Nerd Hierarchy has trolls on the left with a "{" and whatever you want in whatever order, but Bronies always end up on the bottom.

Furries are on a higher level than Bronies.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> The Internet Nerd Hierarchy has trolls on the left with a "{" and whatever you want in whatever order, but Bronies always end up on the bottom.
> 
> Furries are on a higher level than Bronies.



Yeah, but furries aren't really pushing your face right into it, and bronies MOSTLY are.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Whoa dere. Theyre just people who like a dumb cartoon an take it way too seriously, nothing wrong with it. Its just ridiculously cringeworthy and hilarious. Theyre not all mentally retarded or autistic, some of them could be. But im sure some metal guitarists are also autistic. Just think that guy up there ^ a couple posts above me is taking his brony hate as seriously some brony's take mlp.



Looks like a nerve was struck...

Closet brony alert. Excuse me while I continue to have fun with this... 

EDIT: Clearly you were talking about someone other than me.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Furries are on a higher level than Bronies.


I don't know man... I don't know..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Well let's put a level 10 brony against a level 10 furry and get it on! I want answers!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well let's put a level 10 brony against a level 10 furry and *get it on!* I want answers!



That sounds like a _really_ terrible idea


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well let's put a level 10 brony against a level 10 furry and get it on! I want answers!



The things you find on google.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaat? :ROFL:


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Whaaaaaaaat? :ROFL:



We're talking about the internet, everything is on the internet, and if there isn't, it will be made shortly after


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

I just wasn't ready... At all...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I just wasn't ready... At all...



We all know that feel. You'll get used to it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

This place...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

YJGB said:


> We're talking about the internet, everything is on the internet, and if there isn't, it will be made shortly after



Internet rule 35.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought that was 34, or is that for porn?

Either way. I'd rather associate with a Furry than a Brony.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I thought that was 34, or is that for porn?
> 
> Either way. I'd rather associate with a Furry than a Brony.



Rule 34 is that there's porn of everything, and rule 35 is that if there's not porn about it, it will be made.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Loxy - You got a friend! Where the hell is that guy?


----------



## Curt (Jul 11, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> it's ok to assume that there is something intrinsically wrong or defective in the mind of a brony, either physically or just emotionally, right? Every one of them tries to deny it or play it off like 'hey man i just _enjoy_ it ok?', but I think it would be safe to admit that the vast majority in this group have some kind of bestiality complex, or gender issues, or some kind of actually mental retardation or autism, or had some kind of traumatic childhood where their father beat them every morning noon and night and the only way for them to escape is to watch some tv show marketed toward early elementary school aged girls?


 
I am willing to bet that autism is not part of it.
Gender issues are a possibility, but there would have to be some other aspect involved, as I know women and more importantly transwomen my age who don't understand the appeal either.

Beastiality is the only tie in I can make that I have seen self-documented by bronies, which in those cases, also consider themselves "furries".

And I don't think being abused by your father could be helped by watching MLP. If anything, the father in question is likely a homophobe that would even more relentlessly beat them for being "A sissy-boy faggot who is no son of mine!", and would only compound their problems.

All in all, I don't get it, but people in my life don't get my overt obsession with expensive gear either. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey you leave my gear whoring alone...

This thread wasn't offensive until now... *sniffle*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Loxy - You got a friend! Where the hell is that guy?



Oh god. 

I think people are going a bit overboard with the brony and autism thing.

With that said, i've met some cool bronies, and those are the guys that don't really try to go overboard with it. They'll probably have some MLP merch. But then there's the annoying guys, the ones that are always like "FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC. TWILIGHT SPARKLE IS BEST PONY." Then again, there's annoying people in every fandom; Furries, bronies, anime fans, Ibanez collectors...


----------



## Curt (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hey you leave my gear whoring alone...
> 
> This thread wasn't offensive until now... *sniffle*


 

Well, the connection had to be made. 

Somewhere(on reddit, probably), there is a forum of bronies obsessed with trying to get the most life-like feeling Rainbow Dash, while the staunch "old-school bronies" say that the plush dolls are superior in feel.

Not a far-cry from the tube vs. digital stuff we guitarists rail off about.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Curt said:


> Somewhere(on reddit, probably), there is a forum of bronies obsessed with trying to get the most life-like feeling Rainbow Dash, while the staunch "old-school bronies" say that the plush dolls are superior in feel.





Warning, it gets NSFW at 1:05.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Holy crap... The things ppl argue about. 

New topic: cucumbers or pickles?

GO!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Holy crap... The things ppl argue about.
> 
> New topic: cucumbers or pickles?
> 
> GO!



Oh! Oh! I know! I knew this question would be asked one time, and I'm glad I payed attention! 

He loves pickles!


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez collectors...


This guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This guy.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 11, 2013)

EDIT: *.gif deleted, already on page 1


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Looks like a nerve was struck...
> 
> Closet brony alert. Excuse me while I continue to have fun with this...
> 
> EDIT: Clearly you were talking about someone other than me.



Sorry man, post wasn't meant for you, was meant for that baron guy. was on my phone and too lazy to quote haha.


----------



## Michael T (Jul 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Then again, there's annoying people in every fandom; Furries, bronies, anime fans, *Ibanez collectors*...



Ok ok, this is taking it too far   
Keep Ibanez out of this


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Yea... I dont play Ibbies either...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea... I dont play Ibbies either...


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 11, 2013)

I still want an answer about _why_ bronies are into this. Is the show that deeply layered? Does it having subtle and yet inspiring characterization? Is the direction nuanced or perhaps pushing the envelope? What appeals to you about this show? And is it an honest interest? I remember watching Teletubbies with my group of friends at age ten because we thought it made us 'quirky' and therefore cool. It didn't. I never really liked it, but I would watch it, even by myself. Is the MLP thing similar?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea... I dont play Ibbies either...



I don't either. I don't like the short scale length and the huge frets that come with it, it rattles like a bitch. And I can't stand tremolo's. 

But we started with MLP, what happened


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 11, 2013)

well some if it is kinda funny,but....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I still want an answer about _why_ bronies are into this. Is the show that deeply layered? Does it having subtle and yet inspiring characterization? Is the direction nuanced or perhaps pushing the envelope? What appeals to you about this show? And is it an honest interest? I remember watching Teletubbies with my group of friends at age ten because we thought it made us 'quirky' and therefore cool. It didn't. I never really liked it, but I would watch it, even by myself. Is the MLP thing similar?



I remember seeing something on Reddit where someone put their take on it. 

I don't remember it entirely, but the TL;DR I can remember is that it reminds teens/adults of Friday night/Saturday morning cartoons they would watch when they were older.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 11, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm pretty sure most musicians have issues, after all, artistic expression often comes from a desire to escape. I'll admit to being bipolar and a manic depressant, but music is what keeps me sane. I may not understand their reasoning, but if this helps our brony friends escape whatever issues they have, who am I to judge? It's their escape just as music and poetry is mine. I doubt they would judge me, so what right do I have to judge them?



I am depressingly well-adjusted



The Reverend said:


> I still want an answer about _why_ bronies are into this. Is the show that deeply layered? Does it having subtle and yet inspiring characterization? Is the direction nuanced or perhaps pushing the envelope? What appeals to you about this show? And is it an honest interest? I remember watching Teletubbies with my group of friends at age ten because we thought it made us 'quirky' and therefore cool. It didn't. I never really liked it, but I would watch it, even by myself. Is the MLP thing similar?



Apparently it's a Sponge Bob situation, there are adult references in the show. I don't see the appeal, but I see why there is appeal to some people.





As for the general psycho-analyzing... I don't think that abuse plays into this, recent research has shown that there is a limited window, and limited ways that a parent can mentally screw up a child, and then we're talking seriously messing up, the kind of abuse that would make a sociopath. Since none of these neck-bearded gentlemen have been caught with a cut-up dead hooker (that I/we know about), I'm not sure that this is a factor.

Autism, sure. Autism is disproportionately found among men contra women, and most bronies are men... But I don't see anything intrinsically autistic among these gents. They don't seem to have problems socially interacting among each other based on the show, and I don't see the sort of fear of physical contact etc. that might be indicative of autism either. I think it's an important distinction that socially awkward =/= autistic.

My guess would be that it's a counter-cultural reaction. It's a show aimed at kids (and girls, on top of that), and these bronies know it. I believe that this is their way of making a statement, and band together over something that they believe society does not approve of. One might compare it to the death metal culture for example (that I was a part of my mid to late teens). If you look at the bronies, and my apologies to any bronie here who might feel offended (but this is my interpretation), it seems to be that they are not the social butterflies of society, or the internet. I would imagine that had it not been MLP they had found to bring them together, it had been something else, since this gives them a social network that they might not have had otherwise.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I think it's an important distinction that socially awkward =/= autistic.


This is what the internet actually believes(the opposite of what you stated). It started out as a running joke, but someone, somewhere, takes it seriously.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 11, 2013)

America is doomed.


----------



## Datura (Jul 11, 2013)

What about guys like pamperchu? Don't know what he is.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 11, 2013)

Datura said:


> What about guys like pamperchu? Don't know what he is.


It's sad that I know who pamperchu is.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Murmel (Jul 12, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea... I dont play Ibbies either...



Once you start giving them cute nicknames you're already lost.

Now, let me continue cleaning my Scheccie...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 12, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Once you start giving them cute nicknames you're already lost.
> 
> Now, let me continue cleaning my Scheccie...



y'all can keep yer ibbies and scheccies, I'll stick to my stable of sexy Riches.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 12, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> y'all can keep yer ibbies and scheccies, I'll stick to my stable of sexy Riches.



pshh, y'all rich or what? i'm sticking to my squiies.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Curt (Jul 12, 2013)

I always figured Bane to be the low-slung LP kind of guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


>


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 12, 2013)

So what's the next topic in this thread going to be? Religion? Abortion? Funny hats?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> So what's the next topic in this thread going to be? Religion? Abortion? Funny hats?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 12, 2013)

<insert kermit fap gif>




(didn`t want to violate COC)


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 12, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Funny hats?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)

I think this thread made a wrong turn at Albuquerque


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 12, 2013)

I mean look, I can bust out the MLP R34 and get this thread back on track. Just need clearance from the mods.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 12, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I think this thread made a wrong turn at Albuquerque




yea I see one more page before the lock 


but I`m already IN....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 12, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I think this thread made a wrong turn at Albuquerque



Yeah, now it's somewhere in the Eagle Nebula. Which should solve a lot, since the Pillars Of Creation are there. Thanks Keith.


----------



## Nile (Jul 12, 2013)

This thread is taking a perfect turn.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda surprised it hasn't been sniped yet...


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the inevitable ban we all get for posting in a "silly" thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll get this thread back on track!!!!


----------



## kamello (Jul 13, 2013)

@Vito: I had completely forgotten about that video...F_U_CK YOU DUDE, F_U_CK. YOU!!11!!

on topic (although the derails are fun): something must be wrong in my life, that shit seems more fun than the last few parties I went.....I wish I could say this kidding 



edit: I need one of thoose MLP Hats, I always play atleast one song with a stupid hat (see my profile for a pic with me and a Mario Hat, already did this with a Pikachu hat, Mariachi, Sesame Street and Chilote)


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 13, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I'm just waiting for the inevitable ban we all get for posting in a "silly" thread.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 13, 2013)

So much narrow-minded negativity towards those who prefer a cartoon. I do not watch it, am not a brony, nor care to be. If I'm watching a cartoon...it'll have giant robots, giant monsters, superheros, or a combination of the above. That being said, my oldest kid is into it. He does NOT run around talking about it, yelling "Friendship is Magic," or whatever. He has had psych evals his entire childhood (as have I...I believe a mental physical should be same as regular physical....annual evals), has a girlfriend, is squared away, and a good kid. Ya, he's got the Fedora thing going...but he also started doing that before he knew anything about MLP...no idea where in the hell that came from. I blame Criss Angel somehow.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Jul 13, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


>


Would play/10


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 14, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> So much narrow-minded negativity towards those who prefer a cartoon. I do not watch it, am not a brony, nor care to be. If I'm watching a cartoon...it'll have giant robots, giant monsters, superheros, or a combination of the above. That being said, my oldest kid is into it. He does NOT run around talking about it, yelling "Friendship is Magic," or whatever. He has had psych evals his entire childhood (as have I...I believe a mental physical should be same as regular physical....annual evals), has a girlfriend, is squared away, and a good kid. Ya, he's got the Fedora thing going...but he also started doing that before he knew anything about MLP...no idea where in the hell that came from. I blame Criss Angel somehow.



I hate to be the one to tell you, but your son is a hipster, and it's incurable.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 14, 2013)

^
I have never seen a hipster with a fedora.


----------



## Nile (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Wat.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe European hipsters differ quite a bit from its American relative.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 14, 2013)

Murmel said:


> I believe European hipsters differ quite a bit from its American relative.



They don't use hats as much over here I believe...


----------



## -42- (Jul 14, 2013)

^Hipsters don't wear fedoras, period. MRAs and dudes who whine about the friendzone or guys who say "swag is for boys, class is for men" wear fedoras.


----------



## Jakke (Jul 14, 2013)

-42- said:


> MRAs



Never seen a serious MRA (as in an activist) wear a fedora



-42- said:


> and dudes who whine about the friendzone



The friend-zone is a mine field of hurt feelings and potential manipulation, it's not as people usually seem to want to explain it: "a beta-male creep who can't take a no". It's instead usually a person with feelings for another person that is left hanging emotionally, and I would imagine that can be pretty painful.

Just a bit off-topic.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 14, 2013)

see: -42- "Pictures of yourself" posts for more information on the American hipster

































































ps ur hawt ily <3


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome. A forum full of nerds making fun of other types of nerds


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2013)

^there is a hierarchy of nerds here...we metalheads/guitar nerds are top of the food chain, everything else is just lame...and following internet protocol, bronies are always at the bottom of the pecking order, just below furries.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 15, 2013)

I AM THE GREATEST NERD.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2013)

Murmel said:


> I AM THE GREATEST NERD.



so you're a Full-Blown Cosplaying Dungeon Master Whovian Trekkie Fandom Brony?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 15, 2013)

damn,I wanna be a nerd,where do I apply,and can I get a pocket protector?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> damn,I wanna be a nerd,where do I apply,and can I get a pocket protector?



MIT, maybe...and yes, pocket protectors are a required piece of the uniform.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 15, 2013)

damn I`m too pretty to apply there


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 15, 2013)

This should be renamed as: "This is why we can't have nice things, internet edition."


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 15, 2013)

-42- said:


> ^Hipsters don't wear fedoras, period. MRAs and dudes who whine about the friendzone or guys who say "swag is for boys, class is for men" wear fedoras.



Google images says otherwise.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 15, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Google images says otherwise.



Perhaps they have become so synonymous with neck-bearded foreveralones that they are now mainstream and hipsters are starting to wear them ironically?  

Being cool requires too much thought.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 15, 2013)

you must have been able to cut the virginity in that room like a knife


----------



## Murmel (Jul 15, 2013)

^
All of the "neckbearded fedora wearing foreveralones" I know have gotten more poon than I have in my entire life. Which isn't hard cause I'm at 0.
It's not uncommon for them to have girlfriends. Even if it's a brony girlfriend it's still a girlfriend


----------

